# REALLY WORRIED PLEASE HELP. MOUSE STRUGGLING TO BREATHE.



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Hi, I just noticed my mouse is really wroking to breathe and her eyes are weepy. I can cleaned eyes with sterile water and cotton bud and tried to get her to drink but she is really struggling to breathe and im wondering if its possible she is choking or what else it could be.

I have taken a quick video for you to look at incase you can diagnose the sideffects. https://www.dropbox.com/s/2e5v2axqlbbeo ... 5%2032.mov

Please help.

Thanks

Kelly


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Sorry Correct Video Link

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2e5v2axqlbbeo ... 5%2032.mov


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

how long has it had breathing problems? does she chatter/wheeze/chuff a lot?

It's probably a respiratory infection -It can be treated by a trip to the vets to get baytril, but if it's really bad an infection or not treated first enough, it won't get rid of it, and it'll only end up getting worse. :?

do you have other mice because R.I's can spread really fast.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

keep her in a warm, quite room and see if you can book a vet tomorrow.

you can buy optex eye drops (for people) to help treat her eyes (eye infections often occur with R.I's -though thats not the only cause of eye infections) just put one drop on each eye once a day till it clears up.


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

Shes sqeaking/almost chattering. You can hear in the video. All the other mice seem fine. Not sure how long she has been like this but she was fine when i checked them at 8pm. I noticed this about an hour ago.
Im keeping her warm with me. What is the best thing for me to do for her?
Thanks

Kelly


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

if you can (and have more than one cages) keep her in another room away from the other mice, as they'll be at risk, you should give her A friend though as being on her own will cause more stress.

other than that there's not much you can do, till you get to a vet.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Really, you ought to quarantine the entire container...just take the whole thing and all the mice in it into another room. YOu don't really have to treat all the mice, though some do. If you do not have antibiotics you should get some, from a vet if you have no experience with mouse illness.


----------

